# ماهي صفات الأنبياء



## المثنى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 


سؤال أرجوا الرد عليه لو سمحتم ..


ما هي الصفات التي يجب أن تكون في النبي حتى نؤمن به ونصدقه ؟


كشكورين مقدماً


----------



## سندريلا فايز (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات الأنبياء .. مهم*



> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> سؤال أرجوا الرد عليه لو سمحتم ..
> ...



سلام ونعمة 
عزيزى بمجئ المسيح إكتملت النبوات جميعها هو الالف والياء فلماذا أبحث عن حروف اخرى هو البدايه والنهايه فماذا بعد النهايه... لقد جاء فى ملئ الزمان بعد أن فإكتمل رشد البشريه فلماذا أعود الى العصور الحجريه الى ما قبل البدايه...
ما حاجتنا الى انبياء ومعنا ملك الملوك !!

فهل ننسى ما قاله السيد المسيح : انظروا لا يضلكم احد !!!!!!​


----------



## جورج مايكل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات الأنبياء .. مهم*

 صفات الانبياء ونأخذ كمثال أنبياء العهد القديم مثل ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وموسى وايليا وصموئيل وغيرهم ستجد أهم صفه للنبى ان الله يكلمه مباشرة وحط تحت مباشرة دى عشرة خطوط أى بدون وسيط يعنى ياخد الكلام من الله مباشرة ويروح يقوله للشعب اللى هو مرسل ليه 
طبعا الكلام اللى هيقولوا له الله لازم يكون كلام الهى على مستوى الاله يعنى كلام فيه الخير للناس ولا يهم مصلحة هذا النبى لان هذا النبى مضحى ولا يهتم بنفسه ومستعد للاهانه والذل والموت ولا يستفاد ولا يتربح من انه نبى ولا يتميز عن البشر الاخرين الا بأنه خادم لهم ولا يتسلط عليهم اطلاقا 
ويكون الدليل على ان هذا النبى من عند الله ان مايقوله يتحقق بكل جلاء ووضوح ودون شبهات أو لف ودوران 
ويؤيده الله أيضا بالمعجزات الباهره الظاهره للكل التى لا يستطيع أن ينكرها أحد مثل :معجزات موسى النبى أمام فرعون وشق البحر الاحمر وغيرها 
حياة هذا النبى لابد ان تكون قدوة وان أخطأ يعاقبه الله على خطأه عقابا شديدا فليس أحد معصوم الا الله وحده 
هذا النبى لابد ان يمجد الله أكثر من أى أحد ويطلب من الناس ان يطيعوا وينفذوا ماقاله الله ولا يخترع كلام من عنده ويطلب من الناس ان ينفذوه لمصلحته الشخصيه 
اذا قرأت الكتاب المقدس ستجد هذه الصفات واضحه فى سيرة كل نبى 
أين محمد من هذه الصفات ولماذا يختلف عن الانبياء الاخرين الا اذا كان نبى كاذب


----------



## pariah12 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات الأنبياء .. مهم*



المثنى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> سؤال أرجوا الرد عليه لو سمحتم ..
> ...



*مع الاسف، المسلمين، لا يعرفون، لهذا اليوم كيف يفرقوا بين نبي صادق ومدعي نبوه.

وعلى اية حال، بالقياس الى الكتاب المقدس، نقول بان هناك ايات كثيره تتحدث عن كيفية معرفة النبي الصادق من الكاذب.

وتجدر الاشاره بان المعجزات ليست فقط الشرط الوحيد لاثبات ان الشخص المدعي نبي. النبي، حسب كلام الله يجب ان تكون به الصفات التاليه:-

1- الله يتكام مباشره مع الانبياء. ( هوشع 12: 10) " وكلمت الأنبياء وكثرت الرؤى ، وبيد الأنبياء مثلت أمثال" و (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 1:1) "الله ، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما ، بأنواع وطرق كثيرة". الله لم يتكلم مع محمد مباشره، بل اعتمد على روح من الكهوف. ولان الروح من الكهف قالت انها من الله فهذا لا يعني انها من الله. في رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 11: 14 هناك تحذير من ان الشيطان يظهر بشكل شبه ملاك: "ولا عجب . لأن الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور"

2- الانبياء هم رسل الله الى اليهود. (اشعياء 4: 16 و اخبار الايام الثاني 36: 15). محمد لم يكن نبي لليهود (سفر التثنيه 18).

3- كل الانبياء يهود ( سفر التثنيه 18). حتى ان قرآن محمد اعترف بان النبؤة والهدى منهم (انعام 89-90). فاين هم الانبياء الاسماعليين الذي يدعو المسلمين بوجودهم؟ اذا لم يكن هناك انبياء اسماعلين كما يقر القرآن، فلماذا يكون محمد واحد منهم؟

4- الانبياء لا يحتاجون الى اسلحه للدفاع عن انفسهم او حتى الذهاب الى المعارك والحروب. الانبياء لا يعتمدون على قوتهم الجسمانيه او حكمتهم في التخطيط لربح المعارك والحروب امام اعداء الله. الانبياء يعرفون النتيجه المسبقه للحروب لان الله قال لهم ذلك، وليظهروا التدخل الالهي بنتائج الحروب. وبالتأكيد لا يجرح الانبياء بالحروب، كما حصل لمحمد.

5- الانبياء يعتمدوا على الله في معيشتهم. عندما كان ايليا جائع ارسل الله له الغربان لاطعامه. فالانبياء الحقيقين يعرفون ان الله سيوفر لهم قوتهم اليومي فلذلك لا يحتاجون الى السطو على القوافل او سرقة اعدائهم كمدعي النبوه!!

6- انبياء الله لا يعلنوا ان كلمة الرب اصابها تحريف!!! السيد المسيح نفسه قال انه لم يأتي لينقض الناموس بل ليكمل. فقط الانبياء الكذبه هم الذين يدعون بان كتبهم هي الصحيحه وما سبقها محرفه وان كتابهم هو فقط الصحيح!!! الانبياء الكذبه مثل Joseph Smith مؤسس المورمانيه وغيره الكثير نادوا بذلك.

7- الانبياء يعيشوا حياة قداسة وطهاره وبلا عيوب ( وليس بلا اخطاء). النبي الصادق يعيش قديس ولا يتأثر بالشهوات الماديه والجسديه. لا ترى انبياء صادقين يتزوجون كثيرا من النساء او حتى اطفال. عندما قام سليمان بهذه الاخطاء، وبخه الله وبعث له نبي وقال له بان مملكته ستقسم نصفين.
بينما محمد كان له اكثر من عشر نسوه بالاضافه الى طفله. هذه الافعال لا وجود له لانبياء الله في الكتاب المقدس. لو كان مدعي النبوه صادقين لعروفوا ان الزواج من طفله جريمه بكل المقايسس.

هذا غيض من فيض عن طرق معرفة الانبياء الكذبه، ولكنها ليس جميعا، فالكتاب المقدس مليء بالايات التي تتحدث عن ذلك.

فمن الواضح باسلوب المقارنه مع المقياس الصحيح للانبياء من الكتاب المقدس بان ليس كل من يدعي نبي هو فعلا ذلك.*


صفات الانبياء الكذبة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18145


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مُكرر: ما صفات النبي الحقيقي؟؟؟ ‏

تأكد و أبحث قبل ان تضع موضوعاً مكرراً

يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

